# 19 years old, New Pics. 196lbs



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

bodyfat estimations?

Also yes I am aware my calves suck and also traps lacking but I am working on them!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

13% or around there + holding a bit of water.

Apart from that look fine.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Weldone dude. You know the work that needs doing so get on it.... 

What you on?


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Weldone dude. You know the work that needs doing so get on it....
> 
> What you on?


thanks  I haven't touched anything yet but may try a cut with anavar in like 4 weeks time. Cutting natty ( did last year ) was very hard and i did lose size. did not like it one bit. I have 10 weeks to cut this time around so not much time at all!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

TheBlondMyth said:


> thanks  I haven't touched anything yet but may try a cut with anavar in like 4 weeks time. Cutting natty ( did last year ) was very hard and i did lose size. did not like it one bit. I have 10 weeks to cut this time around so not much time at all!


So your natty? Whats your lifts like?


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> So your natty? Whats your lifts like?


I am ye, but i will admit by the end of 2012 I wont be. Ummm not too strong tbh. I bench like 100-110kg for 5 reps. squat 120 atg for few reps. Dumbbell press 45s for 5 reps. Not great but not too bad


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

TheBlondMyth said:


> I am ye, but i will admit by the end of 2012 I wont be. Ummm not too strong tbh. I bench like 100-110kg for 5 reps. squat 120 atg for few reps. Dumbbell press 45s for 5 reps. Not great but not too bad


For a natty 19 year old those are some heavy ass lifts. Don't disrespect that bro.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

First pic with shorts raised your legs look huge, other pics with shorts down they look like twigs compared to your upper body.Aside from that your looking good especially for a natty.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Repped mate... Big inspiration for natty teens.


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> First pic with shorts raised your legs look huge, other pics with shorts down they look like twigs compared to your upper body.Aside from that your looking good especially for a natty.


My legs look like twigs when shorts are down because I have rubbish calves lol.


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

puurboi said:


> For a natty 19 year old those are some heavy ass lifts. Don't disrespect that bro.


But for the time I have been training I expected to be lifting more by now. I know a few guys a year younger doing crazy lifts like 200kg squats, 120kg bench press easily. 55kg dumbbell presses. I am just below 14 stone now so around 13st 10. exact same weight as this time last year but 3-4% lower. makes a big difference


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

your face looks like rowan atkinson ....


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> your face looks like rowan atkinson ....


really? i see no resemblance what so ever


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Amazing work mate just amazing will be awesome to see you do a Test cycle in the future.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fair play to you kidder....

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh and your eye brows look fu*king huge BTW....


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

you look good. i trained from 1985 to 1989 not stop, trained really hard, never drank, never smoked, never ate crap and i never looked as good as you. modern day nutrition must be miles ahead of 20 years ago.

good luck


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

id say your over 13% bodyfat tbh mate, however i dont have the best track record at guesstimating. Looking good though none the less, what are your aims then, to cut down or straight out build?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

oh forgot, bf i reckon high teens, cant see any abs.


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

Milky said:


> Oh and your eye brows look fu*king huge BTW....


Ye i have huge eyebrows, Love them. Fuuck having thin girly eyebrows. haha



onthebuild said:


> id say your over 13% bodyfat tbh mate, however i dont have the best track record at guesstimating. Looking good though none the less, what are your aims then, to cut down or straight out build?


Goal is to cut down now get to around 8% bodyfat and see how I look then. If i think i look much better leaner I will lean bulk over winter and try and keep slight visible abs then.



doggy said:


> oh forgot, bf i reckon high teens, cant see any abs.


You start to slightly see abs around 10%. I don't think I'm around 18% that seems way to high. I was around that last years bulk.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

look decent mate

make the most of it my best natty gains ever were in teens

good luck with your goals


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

abs at 10%? ...im at 18 percent and can see my abs, it depends where u are genetically disposed to to put on fat


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Captain-splooge said:


> abs at 10%? ...im at 18 percent and can see my abs, it depends where u are genetically disposed to to put on fat


this is very true

I would say OP is over 15% but I am no expert


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Well done Lad keep it up

But try and get ride of the johnny bravo look and bulk up them chicken legs


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Impressive mate and that just proves at 19yrs you don't need juice like a lot of teens seem to think these days, any back pic's, your lats look top :thumbup1: Reps


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Good stuff mate, keep it up. Lats and shoulders looking good.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

no way is he over 15%


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi. Where do you train as I live quite near Llanelli.


----------



## Str8-Flexin (Feb 6, 2012)

He looks around 13-15% bf all the guys that are saying hes in high teens LOL


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Str8-Flexin said:


> He looks around 13-15% bf all the guys that are saying hes in high teens LOL


well happy days cause i must be low teens, superb.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

doggy said:


> you look good. i trained from 1985 to 1989 not stop, trained really hard, never drank, never smoked, never ate crap and i never looked as good as you. modern day nutrition must be miles ahead of 20 years ago.
> 
> good luck


Maybe I am reading this wrongly but just because you trained none stop for 4yrs,really hard by your own standards doesn't mean your failings are from poor nutrition standards from 20yrs ago.

When I was 20yrs old(15yrs ago), I was 15.5-16.5st with a 27'' waist at 6' 2 and very lean.......with a ****e diet.Yes,I trained harder than just about anyone i knew but the diet was shocking.


----------



## BarryW (Oct 10, 2011)

Doing well mate.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm just amazed at how everyone is so strong and big now a days. In the old days we only had about had a handfull of protein powder to choose from. i dont know what else the difference could be.


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

doggy said:


> I'm just amazed at how everyone is so strong and big now a days. In the old days we only had about had a handfull of protein powder to choose from. i dont know what else the difference could be.


the internet with a lot more information on correct nutrition and training I would say! also more motivation for me due to the internet ( bodybuilding shows online, motivational videos, pros talking about training/nutrition) etc


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

Dinger said:


> Well done Lad keep it up
> 
> But try and get ride of the johnny bravo look and bulk up them chicken legs


need to bulk up them *Calves. my upper leg ( hammies/quads ) and decent and bigger than most people my age


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Impressive mate and that just proves at 19yrs you don't need juice like a lot of teens seem to think these days, any back pic's, your lats look top :thumbup1: Reps


here you go










sorry about blurryness in this one


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

ed220 said:


> Hi. Where do you train as I live quite near Llanelli.


I train at evolution cross hands.


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

lookin good bud!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> Oh and your eye brows look fu*king huge BTW....


^ definately gay for noticing  .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

TheBlondMyth said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought thats what your back would be like hello lats, very impressive just need to get them traps up and work on detail we all have lagging parts I'd just throw in some shrugs at the end of each gym session I'm sure they'll start popppin up soon and see if you can stay natty for another year as you look like you have the right genetics


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

The difference between now and 20 years ago, (i was 17, 20 years ago) (fvck that sounds a long time ago, ) Anyway, the difference is that 20 years ago, it or even further, kids where kids, i mean we had 1 guy at secondary school that could grow a beard and had muscle, (typical teenager nowadays) but you never see it, i couldn't shave until i was 18 and even then it was mostly fluff, you had to reach your 20's before you started looking like an adult...

Today, kids can shave at the age of 14, are taller, thicker set and more muscular than my time, i wish i looked like most 19 year olds when i was 19, but most 19 year olds, looked like most 14 year olds...

This is what i have noticed in my time...

Regarding the body fat issue and abs, well thats all dependant on the level of actual fat you have and how well developed your abs are. You can still see visible abs at 18% body fat, if they are really well developed... If you don't train them at all and never have, you'll struggle to see them at 12%.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

TheBlondMyth said:


> Ye i have huge eyebrows, Love them. Fuuck having thin girly eyebrows. haha
> 
> Goal is to cut down now get to around 8% bodyfat and see how I look then. If i think i look much better leaner I will lean bulk over winter and try and keep slight visible abs then.
> 
> You start to slightly see abs around 10%. I don't think I'm around 18% that seems way to high. I was around that last years bulk.


Your numbers are of matey in my personal opinion. I start to see my own abs at 12-13% BF. I know many others do too. Your bf is in the region of 15-16% easily. Visable abs start to show at 12-13% and are amazing looking by 8-10%


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Well done!!!

No doubt Wheyman will pop in and say you need more whey to get them calves.... :tongue:


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> Well done!!!
> 
> No doubt Wheyman will pop in and say you need more whey to get them calves.... :tongue:


haha, Trust me i would love some beastly calves! They just respond nowhere near the same as my thighs, ah well hard work and they will become ok!


----------

